# Recommended destination with 5 month old baby



## ciars (28 Apr 2008)

Hey there,

Planning our first holiday as a family. Looking at somewhere with a bit of sun (but not scoarching hot) Looking at mid June  - July so our little one will be around 5 months old then.

Kind of want to stay clear of the typical family package holiday places - maybe a self catering villa somewhere or good hotel. 

We feel we're flying completely into the unexpected taking a baby with us. So any recomendations - or advice would be great? 

Thanks


----------



## HighFlier (28 Apr 2008)

We went to Morocco with a nine month old ( Agadir) . V. child friendly in the hotels.


----------



## Lulu123 (28 Apr 2008)

Menorca, small island off Majorca.  Totally family friendly and not too hot!  We went with a 6 month old last year and will be going with an 18 month old this year. Highly recommend it. Only a 2 and a half hour flight(max) which is perfect for the babies.


----------



## mell61 (28 Apr 2008)

Firstly I'm not a parent, so this is just a theoretical suggestion on my behalf 
How about car ferry to north france, and stay somewhere there... benefits compared with some of the other options suggested is that from what I've seen  / heard from friends, travelling with a kid consists of 3 cases for him/her and a plastic bag for the parents!   
At least with your own car you can bring all the formula, cots, teddies that you need....
Biarritz gets good reviews from friends as a general area to visit in france, sun, sea, good food and lots of family friendly restaurants.


----------



## nicolapickla (28 Apr 2008)

Hi,

We have a two and four year old. They went on holidays with us as babies.

Went to Sicily this year, can get hot though, so June would be better than July.

The Algarve was nice(ish) the further west the better it is, also the coolest, I hear up at the Lisbon coast looks a little less like Florida (Good thing).

We've always rented villas form ownersdirect.co.uk, havnt had any problems so far.

The Canaries are nice, they dont tend to get too hot, babies are pretty resilient, you just need to be able to keep them cool, would recommend family siesta's.

Tuscany would be the best choice, we loved it, there are beaches , but they're about an hours drive from the Tuscan hills, nice and cool during the day, Italian social life once the sun sets.

They love babies.

Nicola


----------



## BillK (28 Apr 2008)

Our first grandson was six months old when our son & Daughter-in-law took him off to South Africa to visit his other Granny.


----------



## ciars (29 Apr 2008)

Thanks guys for your ideas...Tuscany sounds great (We got Married there just under 2 yrs ago) So maybe a trip back could be on the cards. Although Menorca is appealing too.


Mell61 - its that kind of stuff we cant get our heads around as well. Do we bring our car seat as well as a stroller? What about our bottle steralizer and feed for a week (we're using formula) Little madam will have a huge case while we'll probably just have hand luggage 

Thanks again


----------



## mickman (29 Apr 2008)

why wud u bring a 5 month old baby on holidays - thats not a holiday for either of u


----------



## ClubMan (29 Apr 2008)

mickman said:


> why wud u bring a 5 month old baby on holidays - thats not a holiday for either of u


Why not? No harm in a family holiday together no matter how young the nipper is. We went away with our kid at 7 months. No major problems and we all enjoyed it. Obviously the normal baby chores had to be carried out and the normal baby issues had to be dealt with but anybody who considers this onerous whether at home or on holiday will hopefully think twice before having kids in the first place in case they cramp their style.


----------



## ubiquitous (29 Apr 2008)

ClubMan said:


> We went away with our kid at 7 months. No major problems and we all enjoyed it. Obviously the normal baby chores had to be carried out and the normal baby issues had to be dealt with but anybody who considers this onerous whether at home or on holiday will hopefully think twice before having kids in the first place in case they cramp their style.



This was our own experience also.

I would suggest Bled in Slovenia as a great place to bring an infant. Resort is only 30 minutes from the airport. Airport is tiny so no logistical problems there. Slovenia is sunny but not stiflingly hot. Slovenes are helpful and understanding. Conventional baby formula is readily available. And its a clean, low-key, pleasant place.

Btw, I wouldn't bring an infant to Morocco of all places, not for a million dollars.  It is the exact opposite of almost all the benefits that I have listed in relation to Bled.


----------



## wishbone (29 Apr 2008)

mickman said:


> why wud u bring a 5 month old baby on holidays - thats not a holiday for either of u


and when does it start being the right time?? Age 4? Age 16? Gosh you can't bury your head in the ground, get up, get out and get on with it...we've been travelling with our kids since their passports arrived at 2 months or so...journey can sometimes be hell, but do you really want to stay in Ireland all crap summer???

btw, we've done France since they were born, to answer OP - very child friendly.  Paris, Brittany, South France, mountains etc.  At 5 months they may need water top-ups if it's very hot and they're on formula.  Or if b'feeding, just more frequently during the day - bon voyage!


----------



## Lulu123 (29 Apr 2008)

Ciars.
In answer to your question we were wondering how we would manage it last year and  really there was very little to worry about.  
You can hire car seats from most car rental places, they are usually only the forward facing ones so if you want to bring your own you can. The buggy is allowed through check in and onto the runway where they take it off you there. You then get it at baggage collection on the other side.  We brought milton sterilising tablets instead of the sterilser. Does the same job but in a sink of cold water.  We brought 1 box of formula which lasted us because formulas may vary and you dont want your little one to have a sick tummy.  We brought a few nappies but they sell exact same ones here, also sudocrem, jars of food and all baby things you need are available in Spain.  
We also brought our monitor and a few blankets and toys. With the good weather over there there is no need to bring a lot of clothes for the baby as you can wash them out and they are dry in about an hour (as oppossed to a day or so here!) 

It really is very easy bringing babies away, they are at their most portable. They usually sleep on the plane. I wish we had brought our little one away more.


----------



## NHG (29 Apr 2008)

We brought the premixed formula so as not to be worried about the using the water in another country for bottles. Brought all nappies etc as who wants to be going looking to buy these things on hols (they are alot dearer over there anyway) and you then have the extra space for coming home.

The younger they are the easier it is to travel with them. Enjoy.


----------



## ciars (29 Apr 2008)

Thanks again...Actually was in Nice mid last year (when my wife was pregnant) and noticed how child friendly it was. OK things are starting to look up on the destination front 



mickman said:


> why wud u bring a 5 month old baby on holidays - thats not a holiday for either of u


 
I think it would be great - at the moment she's brilliant. Down to 4 bottles a day - a joy to be with and sleeping through the night. At the weekends I look forward to spending all day as a family together - so a holiday and that much time together would be brilliant. 

I hadn't heard of the Milton tablets - they sound great. Someone also just told me about Disposable inserts for bottles? Must check out Boots or where ever to see whats available. Im sure there's a solution for every problem.

thanks again


----------



## wishbone (29 Apr 2008)

Sounds like you have an angel there!!

If you're looking at staying in rented accommodation you can also get mini microwave sterilisers, or failing that use a microwaveable lidded container big enough to hold your bottle/s and put 100ml or so of water in it (basically what the mini microwave sterilisers do anyway!)  You'll need to leave it for about 10 mins I think it is - have a look in the likes of mothercare/smyths etc.  Even if you get the disposable bags, you'll need to microwave the teat (the most important part to do in fact).  We used to take the baby gym mat and lie the baby on the floor with a piece of string suspended between two chairs and hang a few toys on it - instant play gym (at a safe height etc so as the baby can't yank the two chairs down on top of them...before someone comments!)  And don't forget medication like paracetemol, the little darlings always get something when you go away.  Places like France will offer to heat up food for you - I almost collapsed when asked... Also if you're going to travel often, those SMA sachets are the handiest ever, can be easily scattered around your bags rather than taking a big tin.


----------



## mickman (1 May 2008)

i stand corrected


----------



## ciars (3 Jun 2008)

Just revisiting this thread with an update & thanks for all your replies. 

We finally booked a quiet apartment in Portugal and heading out this sat. (Friends go ever year - its not a high rise crazy place - max 50 places - all very quiet and family friendly in a quiet area)

Anyhow - we've solved alot of our problems. Got Microwavable steriliser bags. Our extra formula is bought - luckily in small tins to bring. UV shade tent. Swim nappies. UV Swim suit...infant seat booked with car hire...and a whole load more....

The two remaining issues we have are regarding food and water so [again] if anyone has advise it would be appreciated.

I know for an adult boiling the local tap water makes it ok - does the same apply for our little one for her bottle feeds?

and we have been making our own food and freezing it for her as shes just started solids. There is a local supermarket near by where Im sure we could buy everything and make it when we are over there - BUT has anyone ever brought over already prepared frozen portions of food (using freezer bag and those freezer blocks?) Second option would save a load of hassle. But worried about travelling with it etc...

Again thanks - so looking forward to the break!!!


----------



## z105 (3 Jun 2008)

> The two remaining issues we have are regarding food and water so



I was told by a representative of aptimal baby food that when giving water to your child make sure the sodium content is less than 20mg per litre, that this is the thing to look out for.

See this thread - http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=39069

And here - [broken link removed]

RE Food, I would try source local fruit and veg and if I have to/want cook the veg use bottled water, you should be ok though to give baby finely chopped Spag bol for example when you are eating out, you should certainly get vegetables off the menu for your 5 month old and squash them up. If it's as family friendly as you say then you should be ok.

Don't worry and enjoy.


----------



## MM3 (3 Jun 2008)

We are just back from a trip to portugal with a 6 month old.

For bottles we just boiled the local tap water and it was fine.  Regarding food we brought our own small hand blender and just made up food for him when we were there, again using the tap water to boil the veg - its not that much hassle tbh.  We only brought enough food with us to last the day of the flight.

M


----------



## ciars (5 Jun 2008)

Thanks again guys,

yeah recon just buying all veg/fruit on arrival and bring our own 'small' hand held blender is the way to go. 

Havealaugh - very interesting read there about the tap water versus bottled water for babies.

thanks again


----------



## milly123 (5 Jun 2008)

Hi Ciars, sorry to hijack your post but will you tell me what apartments/hotel you are staying in in Portugal.  We are bringing the kids in a few weeks and have been trawling trailfinders for weeks now trying to find somewhere appropriate.

Thanks,

MIchelle


----------



## PADDYBOY99 (6 Jun 2008)

Hello,
just to let you know our experience. We have been to Lanzarote and Turkey with our now six month old. While Turkey was beautiful and a great holiday, Lanzarote definately won in the convience factor. Firstly fights are usually day flights and secondly its all on the flat which is ideal for the buggy. Two things I would not have even considered before junior  came along!


----------



## ciars (24 Jun 2008)

Just back from my hols and have to report everything was brilliant and had a fantastic time. 

regarding the water issue after reading the other link provided (bottled Vs Tap water when abroad) we opted for ther bottled water. Local supermarket and mini market on site both sold specially branded baby bottled water. this is very low in Sodium (2.3mg per Ltr when Aptimil recomend anythnig below 20mg !!) Just bought a load of veg on arrival and made food up for the two weeks for our baby. Brought our own formula over. Could buy nappies and everything else you needed over there. I dont know why I didnt think this could be done - maybe just sheer panic of first time travelling with a 6 month old. Again thanks for all your advice.

Airport/Flights were easy. Benifit of travelling with a child was able to skip the long security Q's . Although it was a pain having to lift and wake our baby in order to put our buggy through the scanner. No problems with liquid/Water for bottles. She didnt cry once on the plane (over and back). Slept half the flight and played for the rest. She did well with the Heat. First few days took us a while to settle into our own routine and learn to relax and enjoy our own holiday. 

milly123: I would recomend Portugal as a destination, Flights are short and same time zone which was handy - but Im not sure if Id recomend the apartments we stayed in - purely because I don't want to be responsible for your choice. They are good, Id probably go back to them for ease. We stayed in an area called Armacao de Pera. Its not as popular or big as say Albufura and is very quiet. The complex itself was very quiet - which suited us. No disruptions and anything from half a dozen to 20 people at the pool at any given time. Given the weather was really really hot it was great to be able to get sun loungers easy. Local beach was an alcove type beach and again was never busy. As apposed to the larger 'city' beaches.

The apartments themselves are very big and great value (€50 a night). Cleaned every day and the people/staff are exceptionally nice. The onsite restaurant isn't antyhing to write home about tho' - but would sufice as a last resort if you didnt fancy leaving the complex. BUT - there are some really nice restaurants locally. €40 - €60 was average for starters, main, a beer or two and a maybe a glass of wine in most places. 

All the popular tourist attrations - waterparks and zoo marine are only 15 mins away from this area as well. Albufura is only 30 mins away. But Armacao has its own little town again only about 10 mins drive away with a larger selction of bars restaurants and a larger beach.

I'll PM ya the Apartment details anyhow. Best of luck.
Cheers and thanks again.


----------



## Hillsalt (24 Jun 2008)

We brought our daughter to Portugal when she was 10 months. We brought everything with us to cover all eventualities. i bought a few of the big 5 litre bottles of water ina local supermaket which only cost about 3 Euro each. My wife just didn't want to risk boiling the local water. Anyway, the only item that we ovelooked was a plug-in Mosquito repeller. After the first night, our little girl was covered in little bites.

In Feb of this year, we brought her to Lanzarote along with her new brother [*proud Daddy*] when he was only 5 months old. Again we were prepared for everything and we had a lovely holiday.

Some folks enjoy a break away from the kids but I love going away with the kids. We will have plenty of holidays without them when they are in their late teens  and are to cool to go holidaying with their Ma and Da.


----------

